# Thyroglobulin test



## Dispatch~Mama (Sep 29, 2011)

So I just got my results back and all were normal except for the Thyroglobulin test which was 184.

Does anyone have any insight to help me understand.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is a good reference: http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/tab/test

I would encourage you to schedule a FNA.

Good luck!

ETA: wait, sorry, you have one scheduled already... that's good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Dispatch~Mama said:


> So I just got my results back and all were normal except for the Thyroglobulin test which was 184.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight to help me understand.


Is this Thyroglobulin or Thyroglobulin Ab? Neither should be high. In actuality, there should be NO Thyroglobulin Ab at all.

FNA would be in order as high titers of either of the above is suggestive of cancer.


----------



## Dispatch~Mama (Sep 29, 2011)

They tested for both,I think. Here is what the results were for both.

Thyroglobulin 184.0 0.0 - 55.0 ng/mL 
Thyroglobulin AB <20.0 <20.0 - IU/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Dispatch~Mama said:


> They tested for both,I think. Here is what the results were for both.
> 
> Thyroglobulin 184.0 0.0 - 55.0 ng/mL
> Thyroglobulin AB <20.0 <20.0 - IU/mL


Thanks, I covered this in your other thread. And sticking to one thread would be most helpful so we have info right at hand.

Thanx!


----------

